# Webpage mit Frames verschiebt sich abhängig vom Windows Design-XP/Klassisch)?!



## Siln (22. Oktober 2006)

Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr. Diese Page die ich grade erstelle hat 2 Frames die natürlich bündig zueinander sein sollen.
(da nur das untere Frame scrollbar sein soll habe ich in das obere ein _blank (transparent) image_ eingebaut welches die Breite der Scrollbar hat damit das ganze dann wieder bündig zueinander ist)
Bei mir auf dem PC egal in welchem Browser stimmt es auch. Bei meinem Kollegen jedoch sind die Frames genau einen Pixel verschoben (IE).
Ich bin nun dahinter gekommen, dass es an dem eingestellten Design liegt  welches man in Windows ausgewählt hat.
Das Problem tritt (wie könnte es anders sein) nur im IE auf.

Bei dem Design "Windows Klassisch" sind die Frames bündig wenn ich ein _blank image_ mit der Breite von 16 Pixeln in den oberen Frame mit einbaue.
Bei dem Design "Windows XP" ist es bei 17 Pixeln bündig.

Ja meine Fresse, was geht denn da ab... das habe ich ja echt noch nie gesehen!
Gibt es da eine Lösung für das es immer bündig zueinander ist egal welches Windows Design der Betrachter eingestellt hat?


----------



## Gumbo (22. Oktober 2006)

Auf meinem Mac wird der untere Teil auch verschoben dargestellt. Mach daraus mal zwei valide Dokumente und verwende nur eine gemeinsame Version statt wie jetzt einmal HTML 4.01 Transitional und XHTML 1.0 Transitional.


----------



## Siln (22. Oktober 2006)

Danke für den Tipp!
Aber ich bekomms leider nicht wirklich hin. Ob ich's nun alles XHTML 1.0 Transitional oder HTML 4.01 Transitional mache, bei keinem von beidem ändert sich was an der Verschiebung. (Alles valide zu bekommen ist so ne Sache... :X)
Meinst du denn das es das Problem beheben würde? Ich kanns mir fast nicht vorstellen aber man lernt ja nie aus 

Hmm ob ich das mit CSS irgendwie hinbekomme.. ansonsten fällt mir da echt nichts mehr ein, ich werd mal nen paar CSS align Sachen ausprobieren aber irgendwie seh ich grad keine Lösung.


----------



## Maik (22. Oktober 2006)

Setz mal die Doctype-Variante "Frameset" für die Frameset-Seite *main.php* ein.

HTML 4.01:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN"
        "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/frameset.dtd">
```

XHTML 1.0:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Frameset//EN"
     "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-frameset.dtd">
```


----------



## Siln (23. Oktober 2006)

Habs probiert jedoch leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Maik (23. Oktober 2006)

Was hat es denn mit dem Wert "5" für das col-Attribut auf sich?

Und noch ein Hinweis: Der Darstellungsfehler tritt bei mir unter Win2k in allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Browsern spätestens dann auf, wenn die Browserfenstergröße verändert wird.


----------

